# [AVVISO] Bug nel kernel di linux

## morellik

E' stato scoperto un bug nel kernel di linux che permetterebbe la scalata

a privilegi sfruttando il baco di una funzione per la gestione della memoria.

Potete trovare la lista dei kernel non affetti qui http://www.gentoo.it/doc/sicurezza.html#kernel2

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Ash y Nod

Una cosa non ho capito dell'avviso...ed è abbastanza importante e cioè quali sono i Kernel affetti e quali no...

----------

## shev

 *Ash y Nod wrote:*   

> Una cosa non ho capito dell'avviso...ed è abbastanza importante e cioè quali sono i Kernel affetti e quali no...

 

 :Shocked: 

ma il link che a postato Morelli cosa dice?

----------

## morellik

L'avviso tratta solo i kernel non affetti. Nella tabella trovi le versioni dei kernel

che NON sono affette dal bug. Tutte le altre versioni hanno il problema.

P.e. tutte le versioni 2.6.1 precedenti la rc3 sono affette, per cui dovresti dare un

emerge \=development-source-2.6.1_rc3

per essere sicuro di aggiornare il kernel ad una versione corretta.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## Ash y Nod

 *morellik wrote:*   

> L'avviso tratta solo i kernel non affetti. Nella tabella trovi le versioni dei kernel
> 
> che NON sono affette dal bug. Tutte le altre versioni hanno il problema.
> 
> P.e. tutte le versioni 2.6.1 precedenti la rc3 sono affette, per cui dovresti dare un
> ...

 

Si in effetti un pò non è chiaro,un pò so stupido io  :Rolling Eyes: 

In pratica devo pure aggiornare il Kernel bucato...ok...a saperlo!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

come va questo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1_rc3

è stabile? posso usarlo tranquillamente o qualcuno ha avuto problemi?

----------

## Benve

è uscita la 2.6.1

Io aspetto un po

----------

## cn73

Perciò la 2.6.0 stabile è affetta?

----------

## emix

 *Benve wrote:*   

> è uscita la 2.6.1
> 
> Io aspetto un po

 

Cosa aspetti?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## morellik

 *Benve wrote:*   

> come va questo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1_rc3
> 
> è stabile? posso usarlo tranquillamente o qualcuno ha avuto problemi?

 

Io lo uso e per ora non mi ha dato nessun problema.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## morellik

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> Perciò la 2.6.0 stabile è affetta?

 

Si.

----------

## Yota_VGA

 *morellik wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   come va questo gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.1_rc3
> 
> è stabile? posso usarlo tranquillamente o qualcuno ha avuto problemi? 
> 
> Io lo uso e per ora non mi ha dato nessun problema.
> ...

 

Non conosco questa vulnerabilità in dettaglio (anche se è importante e se ne parla tanto). È però vero che in genere vulnerabilità di questo tipo avvengono quando vengono passate alla funzione particolari parametri, a volte anche un po' rari. Oppure con un errore particolare della funzione durante delle condizioni particolari. Ecc ecc ecc. Se qualcuno non lo sfrutta apposta (metti caso un tizio che ha un accesso ssh nel tuo pc) molto molto molto difficilmente scoprirai, con l'uso, bug del genere.

----------

## teknux

torno da un periodo di assenza, approfitto per darvi gli auguri di natale e buon anno  :Wink: 

vi posto qui, se può servire, un link ad un'exploit per testare la vulnerabilità senza dare alcuna shell di root. lo trovate su: http://www.sikurezza.org/ml/01_04/msg00017.html

ad ogni modo sono vulnerabili i kernel =< 2.4.23 e 2.6.0 (mi sembra fino a 2.6.1 rc1 ma non ne sono sicurissimo).

saluti,

tek

----------

## Yota_VGA

Bentornato tek  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Per quanto riguarda le versioni behn, quali sono ok??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io ho il kernel

```
$ uname -r

2.6.1-rc2-gentoo
```

e il test di teknux mi ritorna:

```
Report : 

This kernel appears to be NOT VULNERABLE
```

----------

## shev

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda le versioni behn, quali sono ok??

 

Stando al sito e a quanto letto su questo topic e altrove: nessuna.

O meglio, fino alla 2.6.1-rc1 il bug c'è e va ricompilato il kernel.

----------

## silian87

Per le benh bisogna attendere. Tieni anche conto che le benh non sono stabili, quindi avranno altri bugs!

----------

## Benve

 *emi wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   è uscita la 2.6.1
> 
> Io aspetto un po 
> 
> Cosa aspetti? 

 

Aspetto che la 2.6.1 stabile entri nel portage  :Very Happy: 

(cosa pretendete da me che parli italiano?)  :Mad: 

----------

## Benve

entrata  :Very Happy: 

Sto scaricando

----------

## -YoShi-

Cavolo nella sfiga (perchè ho il kernel VULNERABLE) qualcosa di buono c'è  :Smile:  sono riuscito a fare tutto da solo (copiare il codice in un file chiamato mremap_bug.c e compilarlo) che per un niubbo totale della compilazione come me è un enorme successo  :Smile: 

Cmq 

```

bash-2.05b# uname -r

2.6.0-mm1

```

```

Report :

This kernel appears to be VULNER

```

EDIT: Dato che devo aggiornare il kernel (anche perchè la mia versione non è compatibile con i driver ati 3.7) che versione mi consigliate?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *-YoShi- wrote:*   

> EDIT: Dato che devo aggiornare il kernel (anche perchè la mia versione non è compatibile con i driver ati 3.7) che versione mi consigliate?

 

2.6.1-gentoo

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 2.6.1-gentoo

 

Concordo, da qualche giorno la sto usando stabilmente sul mio desktop e devo dire che finalmente comincio ad essere soddisfatto del nuovo kernel. Ormai mi va tutto ciò che andava con il 2.4, su tutti il framebuffer che non voleva andare con la mia scheda.

p.s.: per chi usasse il vesafb, la patch che segnalai tempo fa per i kernel 2.4 che permetteva ai vesa di raggiungere refresh maggiori di 60 MHhz funziona tranquillamente anche con il 2.6  :Very Happy: 

----------

## -YoShi-

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2.6.1-gentoo

 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Concordo, da qualche giorno la sto usando stabilmente sul mio desktop e devo dire che finalmente comincio ad essere soddisfatto del nuovo kernel. Ormai mi va tutto ciò che andava con il 2.4, su tutti il framebuffer che non voleva andare con la mia scheda. 
> 
> 

 

Ok Allora vada per il gentoo-dev-sources

P.S. E' quello giusto no? ho è già in portage il gentoo-sources 2.6?

----------

## cataenry

[OT]Scusate, non ho capito una cosa... io uso xfree-drm per la mia 7500 mobility... sul 2.6 ancora non vanno vero..?? Altrimenti tengo ancora inutilmente un 2.4 sopra..  :Sad:  [/OT]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cataenry wrote:*   

> [OT]Scusate, non ho capito una cosa... io uso xfree-drm per la mia 7500 mobility... sul 2.6 ancora non vanno vero..?? Altrimenti tengo ancora inutilmente un 2.4 sopra..  [/OT]

 

Per il 2.6 con quella scheda devi usare i moduli del kernel ma per farli funzionare devi anche mettere xfree-4.3.99.

----------

## cataenry

Una volta ci provai, ma senza l'xfree 4.3.99.. infatti mi andava in segfault...

Thank  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il 2.6 con quella scheda devi usare i moduli del kernel ma per farli funzionare devi anche mettere xfree-4.3.99.

 

Io uso tranquillamente il DRM del kernel 2.6.0 con xfree-4.3.0-r3... semplicemente ho dovuto ri-emergere xfree, altrimenti tutte le applicazioni che facevano uso del DRI andavano in Segmentation Fault... C'è un bug report a questo proposito in bugs.gentoo.org

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Per il 2.6 con quella scheda devi usare i moduli del kernel ma per farli funzionare devi anche mettere xfree-4.3.99. 
> 
> Io uso tranquillamente il DRM del kernel 2.6.0 con xfree-4.3.0-r3... semplicemente ho dovuto ri-emergere xfree, altrimenti tutte le applicazioni che facevano uso del DRI andavano in Segmentation Fault... C'è un bug report a questo proposito in bugs.gentoo.org

 

Preferisco usare quelle del kernel e tenermi xfree-4.3.99

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Preferisco usare quelle del kernel e tenermi xfree-4.3.99

 

Io *uso* il DRM del kernel... anche perchè xfree-drm in portage per ora non ne vuole sapere di compilarsi per il 2.6.x. Semplicemente il problema del Segmantation Fault si risolve ricompilando xfree: non è strettamente necessario passare a xfree-4.3.99

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Io *uso* il DRM del kernel... 

 

Ups scusa avevo letto male. Dovrei allora riprovare a tornare al 4.3.0.

----------

